# help identify these wires please.



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

Was working on a 98 a6, and noticed these two wires hanging down on the passenger side. Anyone know what they might be? I do know he has a brake light on in the dash, and the wiring is missing on the front right brake pad wear sensor. Any chance this could be where the wiring was cut? Any help would be greatly appreciated guys.


]


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That does indeed look like the pad wear sensor and ABS sensor wire on the left. It should go through the top of the wheel well just below the tie rod. Gonna be fun getting that back through with the dash in place :sly: You might be able to poke a piece of stiff wire through from the wheel well side. I wonder ff someone changed or removed the strut previously and just chopped the wires instead of popping the grommet out and unplugging them?

Not entirely sure what the other one is - it looks like an early ABS sensor connector but that doesn't belong in a C5...


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank you. That is exactly what I wanted to hear. Aside from the fishing the wire back through the wheel well part of course. Guess I'll have to see if I can get the rest of the harness from the classifieds or the scrap yard.


----------

